# Any Way to Fix Horrible Teeth?



## brentr (Dec 23, 2012)

I just acquired 4 young rabbits from a friend who got out of the business due to a potential move.  They are Cali crosses and my intention is to simply feed them out and butcher them.  They are between 3-4 lbs. now.  Anyway, I noticed tonight that one of the rabbits has HORRIBLE teeth.  No pics, but they are way overgrown and one of the bottom teeth reaches up almost to the nostrils and one of the top teeth looks like it is almost growing into the bottom gums.  (this explains why this rabbit is underweight compared to its siblings.)

These teeth are clearing impacting this rabbit's ability to eat and even drink.  Is there anything I can do immediately - clip, file, whatever - that will help this rabbit eat easier?  I know it sounds contradictory to fix this problem just so I can slaughter the rabbit a few weeks hence, but no way will this rabbit gain weight with these teeth.  If I can't correct, I think I will just slaughter him ASAP so he doesn't drop any more weight.


----------



## secuono (Dec 23, 2012)

You can use wire nippers and cut them. Just do not cut too low on the teeth.
Obviously, this rabbit is for eating/pet, never any breeding.


----------



## Bunnylady (Dec 24, 2012)

secuono said:
			
		

> You can use wire nippers and cut them. Just do not cut too low on the teeth.
> Obviously, this rabbit is for eating/pet, never any breeding.


x2

Just want to add: a_ small_ pair of wire cutters. The bigger ones don't fit in the rabbit's mouth.


----------



## Gagroundhog (Dec 24, 2012)

Another idea, we used to use dog toe nail clippers. They work great.


----------

